# Install Sierra dans hackintoch : bloqué dans le menu Clover



## lacrymoboy (22 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir à tous.
Je me suis décidé à mettre Sierra dans un Hackintoch : 
_• Carte-mère : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Designare
• CPU : Core i7 7700K (Materiel.net, Amazon)
• Ventirad : be quiet! Pure Rock (materiel.net - amazon)
• GPU GeForce 1060
• WiFi AC : TP-Link Archer T9E 
• Boitier : be quiet! Silent Base 800 Window 
• Alimentation : Corsair VS650 (materiel.net - amazon)
• SSD : Crucial MX300 525Go - SATA 
• HyperX FURY RED DDR4 2 X 8 Go 2400 MHZ CAS 15
+ boitier : Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX _

Tout à été monté par un pro.
Au niveau de l'install, j'ai suivi le pas à pas de mac4ever
http://forum.mac4ever.com/tuto-mont...lt-3-geforce-1080ti-et-kaby-lake-t129950.html
Configuration du Bios : ok
Création de la clef USB : ok
Install de Sierra : ok
Config Multibeast, Clover EFI et Clover Configurator  : ok (avec le choix de "profil iMac 14,2" et sans oublié le "fakeCPUID")
Install les pilotes Nvidia Pascal : ok
…
Je redémarre sans la clé USB et sur l'écran apparait "Clover Boot Manager" (avec "Boot macOS from SSD" et "Boot Recovery HD"). 
Je choisi mon SSD, il redémarre et revient sur la page " Clover Boot Manager" …  inlassablement 

En mode verbose, j'obtiens ça :





-----
J'ai tenté d'installer d'une autre manière en suivant un autre tuto : 
https://9to5mac.com/2017/04/28/buil...h-installing-macos-sierra-step-by-step-video/
Mais même situation quand j'arrive au "step8" : bloqué dans le menu "Clover Boot Manager" !

Si quelqu'un a une idée, car là je sèche.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## cosmoscosmos (25 Juin 2017)

Et avec la clé USB démarre-t-il ? On dirait, à vue de nez, que le dossier EFI manque sur le SSD...


----------



## Yellocabbb (25 Juin 2017)

LA dernière fois que j'ai rencontré cette erreur mon Clover etait en fait mal installé. Il etait installé en mode Legacy. Cela dit devant le nombre de pb possibles ce n'est qu'une info.


----------



## lacrymoboy (26 Juin 2017)

Bonjour.

Quand je remets la clef : 
- si je reboot sur la clef : je repars pour une install 
- si je reboot sur le SSD avec clef installée) : écran noir.

Depuis, j'ai tout ré-installer (de zéro) plusieurs plusieurs fois en essayant plusieurs propositions dont celle de remplacer le config.plist du SSD par celle de la clé mais rien n'y fait.

_Je commence à désespérer … Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, loin de là et cela fait une semaine que j'en suis au même point … pfff
_
Merci de vos réponses (je me sens moins seul ;-)


----------



## Yellocabbb (26 Juin 2017)

Avec ta config je pense que ce ne doit pas être un très gros pb. Je te conseille par contre de t'affranchir de Unibeast/multibeast. Par exemple tu peux suivre les tutos très bien faits des forums MacBidouille.

Tu vas passer un peu de temps a créer ta clé de démarrage (et encore) mais tu auras l'avantage d'avoir une config propre.  L'autre avantage est que tu auras plus support de la part des membres du forum. 

Good Luck


----------



## lacrymoboy (26 Juin 2017)

Très volontiers !!!
J'ai passé plus d'une semaine bloqué, ça ne me dérange pas de faire autrement (c'est pour ça que J'ai essayé le tuto de 9to5 …
Faut juste que je trouve un pas à pas dans MacBidouille proche de ma config …
Merci.


----------



## Yellocabbb (26 Juin 2017)

Attaque par la création de la clé. Pour le reste je pense que tu seras plus aidé sur MB simplement parce qu'il y a plus de monde pour ce qui est du Hack.
Pas besoin d'un pas a pas. C'est une méthode assez générique et surtout propre. Tu seras plus à même de comprendre ce qui bloque.


Et surtout vérifie bien la config de ton Bios


----------



## lacrymoboy (26 Juin 2017)

Donc, je trouve un post sur MB pour créer ma clé ?
Et pour la suite ? J'imagine qu'il faut bidouiller dans config.plist ?
Désolé mais je pars de zéro ;-).
Je remets ma config car dans mon premier post j'ai écris n'importe quoi (fatigue + désespéré ce soir là …) et je ne peux plus modifier.

• Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Designare

• CPU : Core i7 7700K

• Ventirad : be quiet! Pure Rock

• GPU GeForce 1060

• WiFi AC : TP-Link Archer T9E 

• Corsair VS650

• SSD : Crucial MX300 525Go - SATA 

• HyperX FURY RED DDR4 2 X 8 Go 2400 MHZ CAS 15

+ Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX


----------



## Yellocabbb (26 Juin 2017)

Il y a des tutos parfaits. Ici
C'est moins compliqué qu'il n'y parait (j'ai réussi et je n'y connais pas grand chose). 
Il faut juste être patient et ne pas se décourager. Même au 200ième redémarrage!


----------



## lacrymoboy (26 Juin 2017)

je regarde ça !!!


----------



## Yellocabbb (28 Juin 2017)

Alors tu t'en sors?


----------



## lacrymoboy (29 Juin 2017)

Salut Yellocabbb.

Désolé, j'étais plein de taff jusqu'à aujourd'hui.
Je m'y suis remis cette fin d'aprem.
En // à ton aide, un membre de chez tonymacx84 m'a proposé d'installer Clover sans toucher aux options et un config.plist à remplacer avec le mien. 
J'ai voulu testé sa proposition avant de me lancer sur une autre aventure ;-) et ça a marché ! 
Alors pour l'instant cela donne ça :
Wifi = ok
Nvidia Drivers : Pas activés. J'ai ré-installé Clover EFI avec EmuVariableUefi-64 en option et c'est ok
Son : Pas reconnu. J'ai suivi ce guide (step#7) = ok 
USB 2/3/C = ok (faudrait vérifier les débits)
HDMI = ok

Par contre, j'ai branché un DD sur mon adaptateur FW800/thunderbolt (mini display) branché au port mini display de la Z170X et cela ne fonctionne pas … J'ai cherché sur les différents posts dans les forums mais pour l'instant je ne trouve que ceux qui parlent de problèmes d'écrans alors que je voudrais au final, brancher ma carte son par là.
Sais-tu comment faire pour que cela fonctionne ?


----------



## polyzargone (30 Juin 2017)

Tu ferais bien de suivre les conseils avisés de @Yellocabbb…

Pourquoi se prendre la tête à chercher à droite à gauche des infos/bidouilles/tutos qui sont pour la plupart en anglais (et pas forcément les bons ni les plus propres) alors que tu as tout ce qu'il te faut ici et *en français* ?


----------



## lacrymoboy (30 Juin 2017)

Bonjour polyzargone.
Tu as tout à fait raison.
Les réponses et le soutien de Yellocabbb m'ont beaucoup aidé et j'avais commencé à parcourir les différents posts proposés pour mieux comprendre ce que je faisais (l'inutilité de Unibeast par ex.) lorsque l'on m'a proposé un fichier config.plist. 
Comme, à force, je savais comment faire, j'ai tenté l'opération "juste au cas où" et je voulais aller jusqu'au bout du processus (persuadé secrètement que cela allait encore échouer) mais contre toute attente tout s'est installé et fonctionne. 
Mais effectivement je devrais suivre tes conseils. 
Je pense que j'ai fait plusieurs erreurs (et j'ai appris pas mal de choses du coup) :
1. Erreur de penser que copier un tuto suffirait à avoir un Hackintoch prêt à l'emploi.
2. Erreur de me lancer sans faire le tour de ce qui se fait actuellement (dont ce forum et les liens proposés par Yellocabbb).
_En parallèle à cela, je n'aurais peut-être pas osé commencer si j'avais lu ces liens : je bosse beaucoup, peu de temps "libre", je n'y comprend rien en informatique et surtout mon MB pro commençant à me lâcher, je voulais que ça fonctionne au plus vite (ma plus grosse erreur sans doute)._
Mais, bon, j'apprend, j'apprend …
J'espère que je n'ai pas offensé Yellocabbb en faisant cela. Je le répète : son soutien m'a bien rassuré (après des jours enfermé, frustré à n'y rien comprendre).
Effectivement pour avoir un système clean et pour continuer à apprendre, je devrais repartir de zéro … Mais j'ai la peur de me retrouver bloqué j'avoue.


----------



## Yellocabbb (1 Juillet 2017)

Oula non rassure toi!
j'étais pas trop la sorry. J'ai tellement appris en suivant les tutos de MacBidouille que je les conseille.  J'ai monté récemment un deuxième hack pour qqun en suivant tous ces tutos. 1 c'est propre 2 tu comprends ce que tu fais!

Courage


----------



## polyzargone (1 Juillet 2017)

lacrymoboy a dit:


> Effectivement pour avoir un système clean et pour continuer à apprendre, je devrais repartir de zéro … Mais j'ai la peur de me retrouver bloqué j'avoue.



J'aime pas trop les citations passe-partout mais celle-ci résume bien les choses :

"Quand un homme a faim, mieux vaut lui apprendre à pêcher que de lui donner un poisson".


----------



## lacrymoboy (3 Juillet 2017)

Bien reçu.
Et je suis d'accord avec toi mais quand un homme a faim, il n'arrive plus à réfléchir ;-).
A très vite, sûrement.


----------



## 7eleven (11 Juillet 2017)

Slt si tu réussi à démarrer avec la clé USB remplace le répertoire EFI présent sur ton ssd après l avoir monté par le celui présent sur ta clé USB


----------

